# Las Vegas - Looking for a game



## Chompy (Aug 31, 2006)

I've recently moved to Las Vegas and I'm looking for a good group. I've mostly played 3e but I'd really like to try some WoD, but I'm open to pretty much any system. Just want to get those dice flying again! It's been a couple of years so I'm a bit rusty but I've got a good attitude, I'm a quick learner, and I'm reliable.


----------

